# Update on Noah



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Just home from vet with Noah (who is not talking to me right now after having bloods taken and a few other tests). Vet feels that he has been grieving badly for Oisin and his tests show up a lot of increased bacteria (which was not there 3 months ago from his last check-up) which apparently is not an unusual occurance in these circumstances. So he's back home on a course of antibiotics for respiratory infection. Poor Chicky!

It unfortunately meant that I had to cancel his photo shoot consultation which he had been booked in for this afternoon to raise money for a dog shelter. 

The vet asked us if we are considering getting another bird which we are but were waiting until after we come back from our wedding in September and had planned to get another budgie. The vet recommended against getting another budgie unfortunately because apparently budgies and kakarikis don't generally gel well and he is worried that a budgie might get harmed by Noah with even a friendly bite. He said that Noah and Oisin getting along so well was unusual but probably was a result of us getting them both as babies at the same time so they knew no different. He recommends a larger bird or another kakariki. They have a Quakers parrot in their care at present who is currently in need of a new home and feels that that type of bird could work well with Noah. He didn't introduce us though because he didn't want to push us into anything but rather take it slow and really think about it.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear Noah has a little infection . I'm sure he'll be well again in no time with such a good mom to take care of him . I'd think another Kakariki would be nice for Noah. One in a different color from him? 

I don't agree with the vet about a Quaker if he's talking about a potential friend for Noah. I wouldn't even expect those two species to get along. Quakers can be a huge handful, and if it's aggressive toward Noah it can do some real damage, as they're bigger, larger beak, and have a big parrot attitude. I think he might be trying to find a home for the Quaker more so than saying it's a good match as a friend for a Kakariki.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

But isn't the Quaker the same size as a kakariki?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

No... they're noticeably bigger with a bigger beak, and temperament is much different. They are not as timid or gentle as a parakeet species like a Kak. IMO and IME, I'd be really careful putting parrot species and parakeet type species together.

I think most Kakariki are about Cockatiel size, right? Some maybe a bit smaller? Finer, thinner, more delicately built than a Quaker parrot too.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

But the Kakariki is over double the size of the budgie. Noah has a huge personality so I do see the fears of introducing another budgie to him now that it has been pointed out to me. 
I really don't think he was trying to push the Quaker on me I think he just wanted to check that I'm taking everything into consideration when choosing a new friend for Noah

He did say that the Quaker is noisy though


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I wasn't sure if you saw my little added "edit" about the size above. I think we posted at about the same time . I know Quakers can get up to around 150 grams, and just guessing Red Fronted Kakariki maybe 80-100 grams like a tiel? 

I'm assuming you are looking specifically for a friend for Noah, more than just another bird for you, to keep separated?

Funny, Quakers are illegal where I live, but I've managed to see enough of them out here from time to time! Also know people out of state who have them.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh sorry no I hadn't seen that. Wow I hadn't realised the Quaker was that size I thought they were a bit smaller. Yes I want Noah to be happy but I also had my heart set on another budgie so I'm really confused now. We would house them separately regardless though because Noah has always had his own space.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Niamhf said:


> Oh sorry no I hadn't seen that. Wow I hadn't realised the quaked was that size I thought they were a bit smaller. Yes I want Noah to be happy but I also had my heart set on another budgie so I'm really confused now. We would house them separatist regardless though because Noah has always had his own space.


Oh, yes I know you'd house them separately. I meant about getting a bird to be a companion for Noah, rather than another separate companion for you .

I still think there might be a stronger likelihood of another of his own species becoming friends with him.

I just had this thought - How about an English budgie since they're a lot bigger? I have seen some extra huge giant ones out there! I'm not sure how easy to find they are where you live.


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry, Noah is unwell...good you have antibiotics for him...hope he is on the mend, soon.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I hadn't thought of an English it's certainly something to consider. Would two male kakarikis get along or would they fight for territory? I don't want to breed so will stay away from a female if possible.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Niamhf, I would recommend doing some study regarding Quakers, see if you can see a couple of breeders or somebody who has had experience rearing and keeping them. 
I think Noah would be ok with another budgie as he has been raised with one and was happy in that arrangement. 
I am glad you have him on antibiotics. Poor baby, all my guys send him Get Well Wishes and hope he is back to his cheeky self soon.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that Noah's mourning over Oisin has made him more vulnerable to illness. I'm wishing your boy a steady and full recovery.
And best of luck with your decision on getting Noah another friend, be it same species or not.


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Niamh, so sorry to hear that Noah is feeling poorly  I hope the antibiotics get him back to his normal self in no time. I'm sure you'll make whatever is the right decision in terms of getting a second bird. Without knowing a thing about this, it does make sense that he might be OK with a budgie simply because he was used to that before.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niamh,

I'm sorry to hear about Noah's infection and hope the antibiotics knock it out quickly.
Noah needs lots and lots of extra attention and TLC, poor little fellow. :hug:

I know you'll do the necessary research before deciding on what time bird to get as a friend for him.

I willl say that I believe Noah would probably be fine with another budgie since he was raised with Oisin and is used to budgies. If he was never aggressive with Oisin, I don't see why he would be with a different budgie. 

I personally wouldn't get a Quaker as a friend for Noah for the reasons Julie stated. I think another kakariki or a budgie will be your best best.*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I hope cute little Noah gets well soon!:hug: I think you will find a nice friend for him. May it be a budgie or a kakariki! I see nothing wrong with a budgie because Noah is used to budgies.


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

All my thoughts go to little Noah. Wishing him a prompt recovery and to be happy again soon with whatever new friend you choose for him


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor little Noah! I hope he feels much better very soon. I'm hoping that his bacteria is able to be sorted ASAP! :fingerx:

As for getting another bird, I would agree with another budgie or smaller bird, as that's what Noah's used to. Quakers are very large and don't know if they would get along. 

Please keep us posted on both these fronts, sending the best of wishes to Noah!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your well wishes for Noah and your thoughts on a new companion for him. I've been thinking a lot about it today and researching (and will continue to do so). 
Thankfully Noah was back to himself today after yesterdays vet visit which left him drained and off form - he slept most of the day afterwards - I think the blood test did it. After a good night sleep though he was bouncing around again and he's being such a good boy taking his antibiotics although he's dubious about coming too close to me now and didn't want to go to bed tonight - he's all tucked up now though (eventually)! 
I must say I've been pretty emotional today though just with him being sick and reliving Oisin's illness. I feel terrible that Noah has been putting on such a brave show with his huge personality but feeling sad or perhaps he's sensing my grief as I always have Oisin on my mind and still sometimes find myself talking to him. I'm also TERRIFIED that Noah might have something more going on health wise and I might lose him too - I know I'm jumping to extremes and the vet did reassure me that Oisin's illness was viral and attacked his immune system and that Noah's immune system is functioning well but I can't help worrying regardless. 
Regarding a companion, Noah more tolerated Oisin and Oisin although longed for Noah's affection, learned the boundaries under my very close supervision of both of them and Noah also had to learn boundaries. He often made moves to snap at a Oisin but one look from me changed his mind on that. Those episodes were more directed towards Oisin wanting to kiss Noah and be in his face playing the way budgies do whereas kakarikis are very independent birds that need a lot if personal space. So I think what the vet was trying to say was that a new budgie may not know Noah's boundaries and will naturally be very curious and wanting to get close to him which in turn could cause a harmful reaction.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niamh,

Given what you've written in your latest update, perhaps another kakariki as a friend for Noah is your best option after all. 

Sending lots of positive thoughts to you and healing energy for Noah. :hug:*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Do you think 2 male kakarikis will get along though? I don't want to breed them so will stay away from a female.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad to hear that Noah has gotten some medicine to clear up his infection. I'm sure you will come up with the right bird for a new friend for Noah...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

As always you are being a wonderful and responsible Mummy, it is perfectly normal and natural for you to have the thoughts and insecurities regarding the health of Noah you are. 
When I found out Budget was a Mega bac carrier I hated going down stairs every morning ,thinking I would find him on the bottom of his cage. I made my husband do it, My first words were and still are " Is Budget OK?" 
It is a loving, caring bird owner who reacts like this, and this is exactly what and who you are.

I know what ever the choice you make it will be for the best , try to think of the fun and laughs sweet Noah brings and keep telling yourself positively he is fine, he is playing, eating , interacting and taking his medicine like a good boy. :hug::happy4:


----------

